# OT: Off Team Thread



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I got the idea to start a thread to discuss other teams. From their problems, players, and how they are playing .... what ever you can think about. I have no idea how this will go, but its just an idea.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I hope the Suns get the first seed, setting us up for a match with them in the second round. That way we don't have to face the Spurs until the WCF, giving a chance for someone else to knock them out.

This is assuming we make it that far


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the Suns will get the #1 seed. The Spurs will probably have Duncan come back slowly from his ankle injury, causing them to loose a couple of games and the Suns are looking real good right now.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is exactly what I want. The Suns getting the #1 seed. The dont have as much experience as the Mavs do.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Since the draft has been a hot topic here lately, where do you see J.J. Redick going.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Since the draft has been a hot topic here lately, where do you see J.J. Redick going.


*Back to Duke for his senior season....I think he likes it at Duke, and I don't think he would be a high enough pick to declare after this season *


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Could you imagine if Redick would became a Cav. If Redd dosen't go, he and James would be a very scary duo.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I hope the Suns get the first seed, setting us up for a match with them in the second round. That way we don't have to face the Spurs until the WCF, giving a chance for someone else to knock them out.
> 
> This is assuming we make it that far


same here.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Brad Miller is out, 4-6 weeks


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Brad Miller is out, 4-6 weeks


Yahoo says he's out for the year.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Brad Miller is out, 4-6 weeks


Another Freak injury for the Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings will win the Championship!!!!

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Kings will win the Championship!!!!
> 
> GO KINGS!!!


Yeah, after the Mavs win 5. :biggrin:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like Jermaine will be out for an extended period of time, and any way I don't have much respect for the pacers organisation. They will definately miss the playoffs now.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Kings will win the Championship!!!!
> 
> GO KINGS!!!



:biggrin: ...a good one buddy!
-------
-------

On the other hand, Miller`s and Duncan`s injuries will effect the overall standings. Without Tim D, Spurs will not keep the pace with the Sune while Kings will slip more perhaps falling behind Rockets!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If the Mavericks don't win the championship, who do you want to win? Who do you least want to win


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I'd want to see the Spurs to win and I wouldn't want the Suns to win.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I wouldn't mind seeing the Heat win it...I like the way they play.*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I say Heat, Kobe following Heat game: " We are trying to make the playoffs, their trying to win a Championship."


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Silas out in Cleveland. Surprise or not?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Not at all, rather overdue IMO

Hopefully they get Jackson, because I want to see this team do well


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Phil to Cleveland? Yes or No. 

James = Jordan
:thinking:


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Now that Duncan is out, I think Suns will comfortably hold on to No.1 spot in the West.

Miami will do the same in the Eastern conference!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Phil to Cleveland? Yes or No.
> 
> James = Jordan
> :thinking:


That would be funny, but unlikely, he will be probably coaching the Knicks next year.

What does everyone think about Ron 'Flip' Murray, I liked his game when he played last year when the Sonics had heaps of injuries, he played great. Now that he gets quite a few DNP-CD's, he would be looking for another home and I think where he can at least get into the game. IMO I'd love to see him here, but how he would get here is another problem.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Amir said:


> Now that Duncan is out, I think Suns will comfortably hold on to No.1 spot in the West.
> 
> Miami will do the same in the Eastern conference!


NO DOUBT.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

20 yr. old age limit for the NBA... yes or no. I say yes.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

SMDre said:


> 20 yr. old age limit for the NBA... yes or no. I say yes.


A big *no*, a good GM will know who to select. A good GM will select Josh Howard instead of Nbudi Edi. Of course there are busts like DeSagna Diop, Kwame Brown, Nbudi Edi and Lenny Cooke but then there are and always will be guys like LeBron James, Dwight Howard & Amare Stoudemire. HS'ers can come into this league and contribute, a good GM will duely note whether they should draft a guy or not.

Why don't we make restricitons on foreigners aswell -- Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Zarko Cabarkapa, Frederic Weish, Darko Milicic if they seem to be diluting the league

Where ever you draft from, there will always be busts and steals: Luke Jackson, Dion Glover, Lee Nailon etc etc

Just leave it as it is IMO


----------

